# CigarFest 2008



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

Yesterday was Cigar Fest 2008!
I had a great time and met some of the industry heavies.
Here are pictures of Myself with Jose "Don Pepin" Garcia, Rocky Patel, Ernesto Padilla, Sam Leccia and a shot of the beautiful Playboy Model Luana Voula.
Met up with many of the guys from the boards including Dozer and Doogie!
Nice to finally meet you guys!

I am played out.......... but happy as heck. I have 99 new cigars!!!!!!!
And a great memory.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats I wish I could have been there!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

sofaman said:


> Congrats I wish I could have been there!!!


^^^My words exactly!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

what hurts was I was supposed to be working this weekend so I couldnt go but I'm switching back to midnights monday and with my chart change I could have now I wish I new this a week earlier I'm very jeleus


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like a great time


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Cigars and Playboy models! I love this country! Looks like a great time.


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

*I'm jealous as well......*

I love living in the rural West....but You then miss great get togethers like CifarFest. Going to have to try to make at least ONE of these deals in 2009.

FN in MT


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Man that looks like a great time!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow looks like fun


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Just got home from C-FEST wow!!!!Next year for sure


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks like an awesome time. I WILL be there next year!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

These pics are nice remembrance to the Cigar Fest. And don't forget the 99 cigars!!!


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

I know you had a blast brother cause I was there too.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks like the place to be.


----------



## kenstogie-cl (Apr 29, 2008)

One of these years I am going to get there. At least you had a good time!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Scoop said:


> Looks like the place to be.


yup. we had a blast. lost count of all the cigars i smoked


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy Table of Nubs.


----------



## Mr Majestic (Apr 19, 2007)

It was a great time at Split Rock!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

That is a major group of heavy hitters you have your picture with. Congrats on all those cigars. I can't even find them here yet.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

if it wasnt for the weather, I would give PA a try


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

It was good to finally meet you. Funny how we sat across the table from each other for quite a while before we realized who the other was.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Man that is smokin--

and the cigars are good too


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics!! just keeps reminding me of the good time


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

DOZER said:


> It was good to finally meet you. Funny how we sat across the table from each other for quite a while before we realized who the other was.


LOL, Hey Mike it was me who asked you if you were mike from Husdon Valley!
I had a feeling it was you!
Nice to meet you too. We hung with doogie and the rest of the gang for a cigar afterwards at the BBQ. You prison guys sure know how to cook!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Sounds like you had a great time, Mark.


----------

